# Left 4 Dead II



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Has anyone got this yet?? 

I asked for it for Christmas so the missus has a copy sitting waiting for me but I have to wait another month before I can play it! :wall:

Looks fecking awesome though. More 'melee' weapons - chainsaw, katana, axe, baseball bat etc. 

New infected as well which look really cool and speaking with mates who already have it, a lot tougher than the first game. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

I downloaded the free demo on my PC from Steam.

All I can say is its brilliant and very addictive, you are in a team of 4 and you help each other etc so a lot of teamwork involved.


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

i played the demo, loved running around with pans bashing zombies in 
didnt the game get dubbed for being racist?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

john2garden said:


> I downloaded the free demo on my PC from Steam.
> 
> All I can say is its brilliant and very addictive, you are in a team of 4 and you help each other etc so a lot of teamwork involved.


That's the one mate, same premise as the first game although from what I've read of the sequel there is even more of a need for team playing.



Fordy_ST500 said:


> i played the demo, loved running around with pans bashing zombies in
> didnt the game get dubbed for being racist?


Yeah I need to download the demo, I need hitting zombies with frying pans in my life haha.

Didn't hear about the whole racism thing, what was that all about?


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Because some of the zombies where black...in a game set in New Orleans


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

How pathetic is that!? I know New Orleans is a predominantly black area but that doesn't make it racist. 

Talk about jump on the band wagon of political correctness.

In that case I think it's racist that all zombies should always be white!!!! hahaha


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

It's an odd one ain't it? I don't recall anyone moaning (other than what a crap movie it was) when the main zombie in Land of the Dead was black...
Here's his rant:
http://blogs.chron.com/gamehacks/2009/07/racism_in_video_games_the_new.html#more

Not being funny, but it seems that he himself is racist, as in if it is anything to do with the killing of Americans he has a problem with it, but killing Nazis is ok (zombified or otherwise) because that was somewhere else.


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

bought this last night, not played it yet


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Chris_R said:


> It's an odd one ain't it? I don't recall anyone moaning (other than what a crap movie it was) when the main zombie in Land of the Dead was black...
> Here's his rant:
> http://blogs.chron.com/gamehacks/2009/07/racism_in_video_games_the_new.html#more


To be honest who cares what race people are in a game, it's got to have some realism.

It'd be like basing a zombie game in Croydon and making everyone white by default. Someone would complain that there weren't any black or asian zombies as Croydon is has a huge mix of nationalities. By the way I live near Croydon hahaha. :lol:
Thing is some people will pick fault in pretty much everythin anyway.



remal said:


> bought this last night, not played it yet


Keep us posted on how you find it. I've heard it's a fair bit tougher than the first game as you can't just kill the zombies by removing arms or legs, head and chests shots I believe. Awesomeness!! :thumb:


----------



## KingEdward (Apr 18, 2008)

i played the first one a total of about 4 times
you really need to play online with friends. randoms is a waste of time


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

KingEdward said:


> i played the first one a total of about 4 times
> you really need to play online with friends. randoms is a waste of time


Yeah gotta agree there, randoms are either good or annoying as hell.

I've had people do really poorly to the point where the othe three are all limping around on low health. They then voted to change the difficulty so you take damage from friendly fire and shot at me.

Some sad little people online.


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm gutted, Steam have took away my demo!

Can't play it now unless I buy the game for 30 quid!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

That's a bit rubbish, I'm holding back from playing any demos until I get the ful game. 

Roll on Xmas hahaha.


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Its £20 on steam at the moment downloadable now.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Had a blast on this on the xbox, very dissapointing graphics but its a whole heap of fun


----------



## Drakey (Jan 2, 2009)

I love the game, esp the chainsaw lol downloaded it from steam took 1 hour so was well pleased. Playing with randoms is annoying but cant decide whos worse them or the AI players as they both tend to leave me to die if i get caught lol.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Got my copy yesterday from the missus. Absolutely love it!! 

The graphics are a lot more shiny than the previous game, I guess it looks that way due to levels being in day light compared to the first game. 

Gameplay wise I feel it's a little more serious compared to the first game. It's not quite as much of a 'run about and shoot everything' game now. You actually have to hold back a little bit and think a bit more before running off to kill everything. 

The AI of the game itself is very good though, in fact it's almost too good. Knows exactly when to give you more and more of a kicking. 

I'm liking the new melee weapons, the axe, sword and chainwaw being the best ones. Also there's enough ammo about so you can afford to lose the pistol and keep an axe to hand for those hordes!!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well finished playing through all the campaigns and even on easy it's a tricky game.

Where with the first game you could put it on easy and run through the game shooting the sh!t out of everything. In this you have to take caution due to the new special infected.

Awesome game, looking forward to trying it out online now as that was the whole beauty of the first one.


----------

